# Ich Issue, Rid Ich Plus ... will it kill shrimp?



## Hadley (Dec 12, 2010)

Anyone?


----------



## msnikkistar (Mar 23, 2010)

Read the ingredients on the back. If it has copper listed as one of the first ingredients, it is going to be bad.


----------



## Hadley (Dec 12, 2010)

There are no ingredients on the back which is why I came here.
I know copper is toxic to shrimp.


----------



## Aubzilla (Mar 2, 2008)

This pages says to remove invertebrates that you wish to save.
http://www.novalek.com/kordon/ridich/index.htm
Rid Ich is likely just formalin and malachite green(and water, of course).


----------



## Hadley (Dec 12, 2010)

Thank you, that's what I was suspecting. I know it has malachite green.


----------



## honda237 (Aug 11, 2010)

what a lot of people to do get rid of ick, is to raise the temp up high( i believe 86), but depending on your shrimp, it could kill them. Just food for thought.


----------



## H2OLOVER (Apr 29, 2010)

IVe used a full dose just to try it on my RCS colony and nothing happened if youre worried throw some carbon in there.
ask your friend if any thing died. but IMO nothing is worse to inverts than copper

OH BTW i used RIDich+ on a reef tank with chalices, polyps, and sea anenomes and nothing happed to them either. as long as you dont over dose its ok
its fine underdosing all the way down to half, and you should if you have tetras, catfish or other scaleless fish


----------



## H2OLOVER (Apr 29, 2010)

Hadley said:


> Thank you, that's what I was suspecting. I know it has malachite green.


doesnt it have formalin/formaldehyde


----------



## Aubzilla (Mar 2, 2008)

I haven't been able to find the company saying that it is Formalin and MG, but several people stating that it is. Most Ich medications are formalin and MG.


----------

